# Can Anyone Help Me Since 8dio Can't....Kontakt Problem



## tomhartmanmusic (Nov 27, 2016)

I'm on Mac Sierra. With Kontakt 5.

I have the 8dio oboe and have no problems.

This weekend I purchased the sordino string library of theirs, and though it extracted fine (RAR), Kontakt displays the interface with missing graphics, and distorted controls.

I wrote them, they said to throw everything away and try downloading again (I receive an error using their "Downloader" app saying it is not compatible with my system)...so I used the manual links and reinstalled. 

Same result.

Wrote them back, waited another day, and just now got another tech response suggestion I erase all files of this library and re download again. Huh??? I wrote them and asked if they even read my response.

Does anyone know how to solve this?

Thanks
Tom


----------



## novaburst (Nov 27, 2016)

tomhartmanmusic said:


> I have the 8dio oboe and have no problems.



What did you use to install oboe, and I am not sure what you mean when you say app is not compatible with your system,

where did you past the code, make sure you past all the code as it will show error if not. I think you should try to use there app, sorry to here you have trouble


----------



## erica-grace (Nov 27, 2016)

tomhartmanmusic said:


> Kontakt displays the interface with missing graphics, and distorted controls.



In VEPro, or in your host?

Forget the re-download - if you told 8Dio's tech that the rar extracted fine, then it is stupid of them to suggest a re-download. If you didn't tell them that, well... Does the product come with an installer, an .exe that is in the folder once you extracted? I remember buying Requiem a while back, and there is an insteller you have to double-click to put the graphics in a certain location.


----------



## storyteller (Nov 27, 2016)

If it is anything like Liberis, you have to drop the artwork in your main Kontakt folder (can't recall the subfolder off the top of my head.) It is the folder with Kontakt preference files. There may be an installer in the rar that will do it for you.

I stared at a distorted Liberis UI for months before I realized it wasn't supposed to look like that.


----------



## tomhartmanmusic (Nov 27, 2016)

novaburst said:


> What did you use to install oboe, and I am not sure what you mean when you say app is not compatible with your system,
> 
> where did you past the code, make sure you past all the code as it will show error if not. I think you should try to use there app, sorry to here you have trouble



8dio has a downloader app, as I said, and it is not compatible with Sierra. If you try, you get this:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/4kem6r4mnk3p9pb/Screenshot 2016-11-27 17.25.21.png?dl=0

So you have use the individual links, which I did. Not a download problem.


----------



## tomhartmanmusic (Nov 27, 2016)

erica-grace said:


> In VEPro, or in your host?
> 
> Forget the re-download - if you told 8Dio's tech that the rar extracted fine, then it is stupid of them to suggest a re-download. If you didn't tell them that, well... Does the product come with an installer, an .exe that is in the folder once you extracted? I remember buying Requiem a while back, and there is an insteller you have to double-click to put the graphics in a certain location.



No exe files, I'm on Mac. And as I said yes I told them I had already, on their suggestion, tried re downloading. This is not a download problem. And no specially installer, you just use a RAR extractor on the first file and the rest get expanded automatically, as per normal. Then there is one last file, that has the patches, that has to be extracted separately. It is put in the same folder as the others.


----------



## tomhartmanmusic (Nov 27, 2016)

storyteller said:


> If it is anything like Liberis, you have to drop the artwork in your main Kontakt folder (can't recall the subfolder off the top of my head.) It is the folder with Kontakt preference files. There may be an installer in the rar that will do it for you.
> 
> I stared at a distorted Liberis UI for months before I realized it wasn't supposed to look like that.



If a user has to do that, why wouldn't that be in the instructions from the people who made the software?

It will be the last 8dio product I buy, they have zero tech support.


----------



## tomhartmanmusic (Nov 27, 2016)

erica-grace said:


> In VEPro, or in your host?
> 
> Forget the re-download - if you told 8Dio's tech that the rar extracted fine, then it is stupid of them to suggest a re-download. If you didn't tell them that, well... Does the product come with an installer, an .exe that is in the folder once you extracted? I remember buying Requiem a while back, and there is an insteller you have to double-click to put the graphics in a certain location.



In any host (Logic, PT)....or Kontakt standalone. Same result graphic nonsense.


----------



## storyteller (Nov 27, 2016)

tomhartmanmusic said:


> If a user has to do that, why wouldn't that be in the instructions from the people who made the software?
> 
> It will be the last 8dio product I buy, they have zero tech support.


Dunno. But for reference sake, here is the Liberis manual that does outline the installation procedures for that library. It didn't work quite like that for me...so no promises. I'd imagine it'd be the same process for your library.

https://8dio.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/8dio_liberis_read_me.pdf


----------



## tomhartmanmusic (Nov 27, 2016)

storyteller said:


> Dunno. But for reference sake, here is the Liberis manual that does outline the installation procedures for that library. It didn't work quite like that for me...so no promises. I'd imagine it'd be the same process for your library.
> 
> https://8dio.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/8dio_liberis_read_me.pdf



Thanks. I think THEIR installer (downloader app also installs) is the missing link that would solve the problem. But as I showed, the error messages says not compatible with your Mac OS. So you are left to install yourself, and that's where this problem is probably coming from.

I wish someone with MAC and this library could show me their file paths!!


----------



## ScoringFilm (Nov 28, 2016)

The graphics files are obviously in the wrong folder (an installer would do this automatically). I would just ask 8dio what is the folder structure/file path for the graphics files.


----------



## tomhartmanmusic (Nov 28, 2016)

ScoringFilm said:


> The graphics files are obviously in the wrong folder (an installer would do this automatically). I would just ask 8dio what is the folder structure/file path for the graphics files.


I did.

I got a response back this morning suggesting I redownload all the files LOL.

Contacting their tech support is like dealing with one of the malfunctioning robots in Westworld.


----------



## reddognoyz (Nov 28, 2016)

There is a file that will regenerate if you toss it from the instruments folder. Some sort of pref file. Anyone know what that file is called, I've tossed it in the past and it fixed a graphic issue I was having. It was a while ago though, so I don't remember the details.


----------



## Lindon (Nov 29, 2016)

Will B. mentioned this to him on the facebook group. 'parently didnt help. But in any case I think you mean the resource container. This is what the KSP manual says about how Kontakt looks for picture files:



> If the nki references a resource container, KONTAKT will look for the file in the pictures subfolder. If the nki does not reference a resource container, it will first look in the user pictures folder (located in user/documents/Native Instruments/Kontakt 5/pictures), then in the KONTAKT pictures folder.


----------



## ScoringFilm (Nov 30, 2016)

Don't delete the resource folder otherwise you will lose all that it contains and it won't autorecover. I think reddognoyz means the other little 1kb files - I am not at my studio so can't remember the file extension off the top of my head!


----------



## BassoonCake (Dec 1, 2016)

I don't know if you've fixed this yet, and I'm on El Capitan not Sierra, but FWIW I just bought the sordino library, and the path to the 'pictures' folder where the UI images are located is (starting from your library location):
8Dio_Agitato_Grandiose_Sordino_Strings/Samples/Resources/Resources/pictures
(note Resources within Resources) I checked, and yes, moving the pictures folder anywhere else screwed up the interface.
Also, it didn't seem to install anything in any of the NI or Kontact directories


----------



## regtheo (Sep 10, 2018)

I have a solution that worked for me.
In my case, I use a Macbook Pro on High Sierra and I store my 8Dio samples on an external drive. 

Now, the problem is that the instrument looked into the /Documents/Native Instruments/Kontakt 5/pictures folder to find the image file (.nkr) for the problematic libraries.
What I did is copy the instrument's complete folder, without the actual samples, into the above mentioned folder (pictures). 
For example, I copied the "8DIO_8Dioboe" folder, making sure to keep the "Resources" folder but without copying the actual large samples. 
After that, you can open Kontakt and launch 8Dioboe (or any other instrument in your case), go to instrument options, and locate the resource container in the /Documents/Native Instruments/Kontakt 5/pictures location. Then just close the instrument and select save when asked if you want to save the instrument.

I hope that helps.


----------



## Mike Marino (Sep 10, 2018)

@regtheo : This thread is like a year and a half old.


----------



## Kony (Sep 10, 2018)

Mike Marino said:


> @regtheo : This thread is like a year and a half old.


It may be old but still helpful to post a solution in case anyone else does a search for the same problem....


----------



## effelow (Sep 3, 2019)

here is a solutions that worked for my Liberis Library that did not show all pictures of the GUI.
i opened an instument, went into the edit mode (spanner) clicked on the instrument options.
on the instrument page i clicked on the folder of the recource container and that gave me the location of the correct "pictures" folder of my kontakt 5.
opened my browser to find this folder, pasted the liberis pictures in it. worked fine for me.
thanks to regtheo who helped me a lot to know where to look at!


----------



## I like music (Sep 3, 2019)

tomhartmanmusic said:


> I'm on Mac Sierra. With Kontakt 5.
> 
> I have the 8dio oboe and have no problems.
> 
> ...



[EDIT] Oh, ancient thread.


----------

